# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Smiley d'Or 2009 - Les papotages

## Rakken

Ici vous pourrez parler de tout ce qui concerne cette dition des Smiley d'or, n'hsitez pas, ce topic est fait pour !
(Tout ce que vous direz pourra cependant tre retenu contre vous, mais n'ayez pas trop peur, nous sommes de gentils juges  ::aie:: )

----------


## maxim_um

> Ici vous pourrez parler de tout ce qui concerne cette dition des Smiley d'or


Moi je connais qu'un smyley avec des cheveux d'or.  ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

C'est vrai ^_^, dans une prochaine dition, il pourrait peut-tre devenir le "smiley bonus" ;-p

----------


## Maxoo

J'aime beaucoup votre ide de smiley bonus !! C'est sympa d'avoir des petites volution  :;): 

Sinon, comme d'habitude les smileys sont difficile, mais c'est a qui fait tout le charme de ce jeu  ::ccool:: 

P.S : non c'est mme pas vrai que je fais de la lche  ::langue::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Nous resterons sourds  toute tentative de corruption par flaterie (par contre mon RIB est accessible sur simple demande par MP).

Et toute tentative de kidnapping de smyley aux cheveux d'or restera sans effet. Nous ne traitons pas avec les terroristes !

----------


## Rakken

Pour ma part, je prend les chques et le liquide.  ::ccool:: 
Ca n'aura aucune influence sur mon vote, mais je ne suis pas du genre  cracher sur de l'argent facile ;-p

Ceci tant, les premires participations arrivent, et il y a dj quelques ides sympathiques dans le lot, j'ai hte de voir la suite ;-)

----------


## shadowmoon

Ca se voit que nous sommes en aout, les participations sont rares, ca nous laisse plus de chance de gagner  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Maxoo

Ca va jusqu' fin septembre, alors les autres auront le temps  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

Faut aussi tre inspir. C'est d'ailleurs pour ca que je n'ai pas particip l'anne dernire, j'tais "sec", mais cette anne c'est presque tout venu d'un coup, sans aucune rflexion. 

a se voit non ?  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

moi j'ai eu un smiley d'audace l'an pass

[mode areuh]
nananre.... ::yaisse3:: 
[/mode areuh]

 ::dehors:: 






> Faut aussi tre inspir. C'est d'ailleurs pour ca que je n'ai pas particip l'anne dernire, j'tais "sec", mais cette anne c'est presque tout venu d'un coup, sans aucune rflexion. 
> 
> a se voit non ?


visiblement tu as pass tes vacances dans un cyclotron ???

----------


## Maxoo

C'est marrant la participation avec une incrustation en photo, mais des fois a ne correspond pas trop trop ...

On dirait que certains veulent se dmarquer !!  ::langue::

----------


## shadowmoon

Peros, je trouve que c'est une bonne ide d'expliquer les smileys par des images

Joli coup rone.drone38  ::ccool:: 

J'aurais bien aim l'avoir eu, mais ca n'aurait pas t facile de trouver des images pour chacun des miens  ::calim2::

----------


## Alvaten

L'ide des images est original, a voire comment le jurry va trouver.

Comme chaque anne, pas facile cetain.

----------


## Celira

Vu que ce n'tait pas assez difficile, Auteur a lanc un concours parallle...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

> moi j'ai eu un smiley d'audace l'an pass


Et tu crois en avoir un cette anne ?  ::aie::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Mouarf Auteur !

Remarque a va peut tre donner des ides  certains en panne d'inspiration  ::):

----------


## maxim_um

> boaf, c'est encore plus facile que l'an pass 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				!~"
> |#
> *$><
> ...


Jen aie dj trouv un. 
LAuteur, il a mis sa signature en bas.  ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

Le jury ne dira rien.
(Mais n'en pense pas moins !)

----------


## Auteur

z'tes jaloux car moi au moins je fais preuve d'originalit  ::langue:: 




> Envoy par Auteur
> 
> moi j'ai eu un smiley d'audace l'an pass
> 
> 
> Et tu crois en avoir un cette anne ?


bah oui  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Mouarf Auteur !
> 
> Remarque a va peut tre donner des ides  certains en panne d'inspiration


euh non, non  ::nono::  
il est interdit de copier sur les autres, c'est mon ide personne n'a le droit de la reprendre.... na !   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

> il est interdit de copier sur les autres, c'est mon ide personne n'a le droit de la reprendre.... na !


Forcment y a les droits d'auteur ... comment ca elle est nule  ::aie::

----------


## maxim_um

> il est interdit de copier sur les autres, c'est mon ide personne n'a le droit de la reprendre.... na !


Mais oui tu as raison, l'originalit de cette anne, c'est peut tre que les smileys reprsentent un message cod.

----------


## jbrasselet

> Envoy par Auteur
> 
> 
> moi j'ai eu un smiley d'audace l'an pass
> 
> 
> Et tu crois en avoir un cette anne ?


Ca peut plus vraiment tre un smiley de l'audace. Ca a dj t fait donc c'est beaucoup moins audacieux  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

je propose celui du rcidiviste  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jbrasselet

Ca me parait beaucoup plus logique en effet  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

::mouarf3:: 




> Le Prince Charles vu de dos ! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				}N{


elle m'a bien fait marrer celle-l  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

tout  faut d'accord avec Auteur j'espre mme que Louis Griffont aura droit  un bonus tellement c'est drle  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Merci,

N'en jeter plus  ::mouarf::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> tout  faut d'accord avec Auteur j'espre mme que Louis Griffont aura droit  un bonus tellement c'est drle


 
Teu teu la c'est quoi ces tentatives d'influence du jury.  ::lol::

----------


## Rakken

De toute maniere, le jury est tout simplement impossible  influencer, et toute tentative en ce sens serait futile. 

Sinon, il ne reste plus qu'un mois pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore post leur participation (et n'hsitez pas  faire un peu de pub, ca n'influencera pas la note mais c'est bien quand mme ;-p)

----------


## Louis Griffont

Nous savons tous que le jury est impartial, juste et incorruptible !  ::ave:: 

(Nous esprons, juste qu'il soit sensible  la flatterie )
 :8-):

----------


## Maxoo

> Sinon, il ne reste plus qu'un mois pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore post leur participation (et n'hsitez pas  faire un peu de pub, ca n'influencera pas la note mais c'est bien quand mme ;-p)


Et voila !

----------


## Manopower

Merci !

C'est avec un petit pincement au coeur et une profonde motion que je vois que mon jeu  la con a t repris cette anne encore malgr le fait que dsormais je travaille trop et bien souvent dans des endroits coup du monde d'internet.

Merci !

----------


## Auteur

@Mlny : pas mal !  ::D: 
Tu as de l'imagination  :;):

----------


## maxim_um

> Tu as de l'imagination


Hum, hum. Auteur aussi.
Redescend sur terre Auteur, redescend sur terre.  ::mouarf::

----------


## mlny84

> @Mlny : pas mal ! 
> Tu as de l'imagination


 ::merci:: 

Je pense qu'il en faut un minimum pour pouvoir participer au jeu et qu'on en a tous pour arriver  trouver la signification des smileys  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Je pense qu'il en faut un minimum pour pouvoir participer au jeu et qu'on en a tous pour arriver  trouver la signification des smileys


euh... tu as vu ma rponse ?  ::aie::

----------


## mlny84

oui, mais toi tu es un audacieux  ::mouarf:: 

Tu donnera la rponse  ton nigme pour savoir qui se cache derrire chaque smiley ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> oui, mais toi tu es un audacieux


Et toi pas, rien que pour avoir os dfier les lois de la pensanteur en Allemagne, tu te souviens pas ???  ::aie::

----------


## mlny84

> Et toi pas, rien que pour avoir os dfier les lois de la pensanteur en Allemagne, tu te souviens pas ???


oh si je me souviens, vive le Silver Star !!!  ::yaisse2::  
Mais bon, on s'loigne du sujet  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Tu donnera la rponse  ton nigme pour savoir qui se cache derrire chaque smiley ?


oui, oui, oui....  ::aie:: 


En fait je ne connais pas encore la rponse  ::dehors::

----------


## Maxoo

> oui, oui, oui.... 
> 
> 
> En fait je ne connais pas encore la rponse


Lisez bien ce qui est en blanc !! Il ne connait pas la rponse !!

Pendez-le !! Pendeeeeeeeeeeeeez-leeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

ghost emperor : Joli ! Et pas mal vu !  ::ccool::

----------


## Auteur

> Lisez bien ce qui est en blanc !! Il ne connait pas la rponse !!
> 
> Pendez-le !! Pendeeeeeeeeeeeeez-leeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!


mais, mais, mais  ::koi:: 

Qui a rajout cette phrase en blanc  l'insu de mon plein gr ???


Note : penser  trouver une rponse pour rester crdible....  ::aie::

----------


## ghost emperor

> ghost emperor : Joli ! Et pas mal vu !


Merci, c'est ma premire participation aux smileys d'or, on verra bien si avoir une histoire fait un bon effet  ::D: .

N'empche, se brler un oeil avec son mgot... Faut vraiment pas tre dou... A la rigueur, on aurait plus de chance de l'avaler (ce qui, en passant, rglerait le problme des mgots sur la voie publique ^^).

Sinon j'en ai vu qui m'ont bien fait marrer, surtout le prince Charles  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Sinon j'en ai vu qui m'ont bien fait marrer, surtout le prince Charles


Merci !

----------


## Rakken

En tout cas, il y a dj quelques chouettes participations, mais rien n'est encore jou, il reste une quinzaine de jours encore !

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Attention plus qu'une semaine pour poster vos contributions !

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Fermeture du concours demain ! Qui va nous envoyer une proposition de dernire minute pour boulverser le classement tabli ?  (Ah on me fait signe qu'tant donn que les valuations n'ont pas commenc, le classement n'est pas du tout tabli... On me fait aussi signe qu'il va falloir s'y mettre maintenant...)

----------


## Rakken

J'aurai bien particip, mais parait que c'est pas lgal. 
S'nul ;-p

Ceci tant, dpchez vous !

----------


## Rakken

Nous sommes le 1er octobre, voici la fin du dlai !
A partir de maintenant, les nouveaux posts seront automatiquement disqualifis. 

Il ne reste plus, pour vos jury favoris, qu' noter votre folle imagination, et ainsi dsigner les nouveaux hros de Developpez.com !

La dlibration prendra un certain temps (pour ne pas dire un temps certain) et la date de remise des lots (enfin, des smiley quoi) n'est pas encore dcide. 

Quoiqu'il en soit, un nouveau thread sera ouvert pour l'occasion (ben oui, commenter 13 participations, ca ne se fait pas en claquant des doigts), mais je posterai galement un message ici pour vous prvenir. 

Merci  tous pour vos participations !

----------


## Louis Griffont



----------


## Louis Griffont



----------


## maxim_um

> Nous sommes le 1er octobre, voici la fin du dlai !
> A partir de maintenant, les nouveaux posts seront automatiquement disqualifis. 
> 
> Il ne reste plus, pour vos jury favoris, qu' noter votre folle imagination, et ainsi dsigner les nouveaux hros de Developpez.com !
> 
> La dlibration prendra un certain temps (pour ne pas dire un temps certain) et la date de remise des lots (enfin, des smiley quoi) n'est pas encore dcide.


Oh! Quel dommage! Moi qui avais dvelopp une intelligence artificielle la semaine dernire pour qu'elle m'analyse les smileys. 

Bon bien sur, elle avait besoin d'un temps d'apprentissage et elle vient  l'instant de faire son compte rendu. Moi qui pensais publier une synthse ce dimanche. 

Quel dommage. Quel dommaaaaaaaaage!

----------


## Maxoo

On veut des news !!  ::calim2:: 

Alors a avance ces dlibrations ?

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Ben dis donc, c'est quoi cet ancien jury qui est impatient la  :;):  ! Je te rappele qu' l'origine les rsultats du concours taient prvu pour Noel. Bien qu'ils soient publis chaque anne de plus en plus tt.

Non mais !  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

::hola::  On attend sans impatience  ! 

 Grandissime Jury !  ::hola::

----------


## Maxoo

Ouais, mais comme les publications ont t finies le 30 septembre, ca fait 2 mois et demi  attendre avant Nol ... C'est trop long  ::calim2:: 

Je veux le papa Nol  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> On attend sans impatience  ! 
> 
>  Grandissime Jury !


h regardez l'autre l, il essaye de corrompre le jury ! C'est un scandale ! 

Corrompre un si prestigieux, grandissime, excellent, brillantissime  jury  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> h regardez l'autre l, il essaye de corrompre le jury ! C'est un scandale ! 
> 
> Corrompre un si prestigieux, grandissime, excellent, brillantissime  jury


 :8O:  Comment peux-t-on supposer un seul instant que ce jury (brillant,  la limite du divin) puisse tre corruptible ?  :8O:   ::sm::  Mchant va !

Pardonne-lui  Divin Jury   ::hola:: 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## maxim_um

> Pardonne-lui [......]


Oh le sacrilge!!!
Oh le sa........crilge!!!
Oh le sa........cri........lge!!!

----------


## Auteur

Witch a post sa contribution  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Maxoo

::boulet:: 

J'ai cru qu'on avait les rsultat : j'tais trop heureux ...

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Moi aussi, imagine la dception ... Hein quoi j'ai dit une connerie ?  ::aie:: 


Et dire que j'avais presque fini de tout noter. Il ne me reste plus qu' tout recommencer maintenant. Ca vous nous mettre dedans pour les dlais a ...  ::mouarf:: 


Sans rire j'en fait quoi moi de ces partitions tardives (plus que tardives mme, la c'est du haut niveau de retard !). Tssss je vous jure, y pensent pas aux jurys ces gens...

----------


## Maxoo

> Sans rire j'en fait quoi moi de ces partitions tardives (plus que tardives mme, la c'est du haut niveau de retard !). Tssss je vous jure, y pensent pas aux jurys ces gens...


Bah vous les supprimez non ?
C'est d'ailleurs pour a que vous auriez du clore le topic des participations ... ah les dbutants, je vous jure ...  ::aie:: 

P.S : non piti, ne me baissez pas ma note !!!  ::calim2::

----------


## mlny84

> Sans rire j'en fait quoi moi de ces partitions tardives (plus que tardives mme, la c'est du haut niveau de retard !). Tssss je vous jure, y pensent pas aux jurys ces gens...


Sinon juste un malus pour ne pas avoir t dans les temps ?

----------


## Auteur

Soyez sympa, la petite Witch a eu le smiley de plomb l'an pass, vous n'allez pas le lui remettre de nouveau cette anne  ::calim2:: 

*[edit]*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah mais j'avais pas vu................


francoisIT a post sa contribution en retard......  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 
*[/edit]*

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> Bah vous les supprimez non ?
> C'est d'ailleurs pour a que vous auriez du clore le topic des participations ... ah les dbutants, je vous jure ... 
> 
> P.S : non piti, ne me baissez pas ma note !!!



Oula, c'est risqu a, surtout que vous m'aviez baiss ma note pour bien moins que cela l'an pass.  ::aie:: 

(nous avons donc un concurrent pour le smiley de plomb...)

----------


## BornBanane

> Soyez sympa, la petite Witch a eu le smiley de plomb l'an pass, vous n'allez pas le lui remettre de nouveau cette anne 
> 
> *[edit]*
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaah mais j'avais pas vu................
> 
> 
> francoisIT a post sa contribution en retard...... 
> 
> ...


Pardon, j'tais en profonde dpression de smiley et me suis dit qu'un petit concours ca pourrait que me gurir  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Maxoo

Dj demander  clore le topic. Histoire de ne pas avoir encore des retardataires. Aprs pour les deux autres contributions, c'est  vous de voir.

Mais si elles sont trop bien, faut leur mettre un GROS malus !!

----------


## maxim_um

> Dj demander  clore le topic. Histoire de ne pas avoir encore des retardataires. Aprs pour les deux autres contributions, c'est  vous de voir.
> 
> Mais si elles sont trop bien, faut leur mettre un GROS malus !!


Mais qu'est-ce qu'il est mchant ce Maxoo.!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwXsI_q1W7Q"]YouTube - Orangina rouge[/ame]

----------


## Louis Griffont

Personnellement, je pense que SEULS les membres du Jury (impartial et  Combien sympathique) sont  mme de savoir comment jeter quoi faire de ces participations tardives ( trs tardives, trop tardives ?)

 ::hola::

----------


## Auteur

> Pardon, j'tais en profonde dpression de smiley et me suis dit qu'un petit concours ca pourrait que me gurir


il y a le concours de l'an pass, si tu veux y participer c'est maintenant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BornBanane

Pour l'anne, j'ai juste eu le temps de faire  l'ide qu'on tait bien en 2009  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

La dlibration semble longue et complexe....  ::aie::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Mais mais c'est qu'ils sont presss ces gens... Il nous reste encore 1 mois pour publier les rsultats.

Vous comprenez bien que nous avons dj tout corrig mais que nous ne souhaitons pas publier trop tot les rsultat et ce dans un souci d'quit totale pour ne pas pnaliser les gens de l'tranger par exemple pour lesquels les virements banquaires et colis de soutien metteraient plus de temps  arriver.  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Ha ben, si c'est pour la bonne cause !  ::ccool::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Ca y est, j'ai en ma possession le classement officiel !

Je tenais  vous le dire pour faire monter encore plus le suspens.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mlny84

Chouette  ::D: 

Vous comptez annoncer les rsultats quand ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Plus moyn de le faire volur ?   ::mouarf::

----------


## BornBanane

Arf ! J'ai envoy mon chque qu'hier !

----------


## Maxoo

C'est bientt Nol !!

Enfin je dis a comme a hein  ::aie::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Et je propose que pour Noel tu commandes une paire de lunettes  ::aie:: 

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d84...009-resultats/

----------


## Maxoo

> Et je propose que pour Noel tu commandes une paire de lunettes


C'est la faute  Rakken !  ::langue:: 




> Nous sommes le 1er octobre, voici la fin du dlai !
> A partir de maintenant, les nouveaux posts seront automatiquement disqualifis. 
> [...]
> Quoiqu'il en soit, un nouveau thread sera ouvert pour l'occasion (ben oui, commenter 13 participations, ca ne se fait pas en claquant des doigts), *mais je posterai galement un message ici pour vous prvenir.*


J'attendais patiemment ... Sniff !!!

----------


## Louis Griffont

Bravo aux trois laurats... et  l'anne prochaine !  ::ccool:: 

Merci aux organisateurs aussi, c'est bon de se dtendre  :8-):

----------


## Rakken

> Quoiqu'il en soit, un nouveau thread sera ouvert pour l'occasion (ben oui, commenter 13 participations, ca ne se fait pas en claquant des doigts), mais je posterai galement un message ici pour vous prvenir.


Et je poste !
Oyez Oyez, les rsultats sont publis l !

(comment ca, mauvaise foi ? ;-pp)

----------


## BornBanane

Et aprs on m'enlve des points pour du retard  ::calim2:: .
Je crie au scandale   ::aie:: .


 ::dehors::

----------

